# Fluval 3.0 vs Chihiros RGB



## theletterv (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm looking for some opinions about which of these two lights I should go for. I can find the Fluval 3.0 for a little cheaper than the Chihiros RGB -- $224 vs $247. So I am leaning towards the Fluval at the moment. The light will go on a 40 gallon breeder that is a little over 16" high. So, not a very tall tank, although it is about 18" deep. So, the specific lights I am looking at are the 36" - 48" Fluval 3.0 and the Chihiros RGB 90, which is meant for tanks 90 centimetres. I would like to do at least medium light plants, but may try some high light plants if either of these lights in this set-up are good enough for that. Probably will invest in a CO2 setup as well. I'm just at the beginning stages of setting up this tank. I'm new to planted tanks in general, and this will only be my second one. But I liked working on my first tank so much that I wanted to upgrade and get a little higher tech.

Also, if there is another option for a light that is better than these that I have overlooked, and at about the same price point, I would definitely like to hear about it. (Or if either of these lights can be found in Canada for less than what I've mentioned.) Thanks for any and all advice!


----------



## Fishlover69 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi, If you are looking for a decent light at less than half the price go with NICREW from Amazon.ca. Shipping is next day.
You can buy 2 NICREW lights for the price of 1 Fluval 3.0.
I have a Fluval Aquasky and a NICREW on my 48" planted. Just bought another NICREW for my 36" bowfront.
I wish I was aware of NICREW when I bought the Fluval at double the amount on boxing day.
But, maybe its already too late and you have bought something


----------

